# Tau Battlesuit combinations



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been playing around with the new Tau codex and looking at all the battlesuit configurations possible. Even though battlesuits aren't needed to fill in a a gap in the Tau shooting, a A couple configurations seemed quite cool:

*Fire-rain:*
-TL missile pods
-Plasma rifle
=57pts

Do you remember the fireknife and deathrain from the last Tau codex? You know, the only two battlesuit configurations you ever heard mentioned. Well now they've been combined into a single configuration; it's also 5pts cheaper! These suits can significantly threaten a staggering variety of enemies; from fliers to Meqs, Monsters to Geqs; only the heaviest vehicles, most numberless hordes and greatest deathstars can shrug off their firepower.

*Melta-rain:*
-TL missile pods
-Fusion blaster
=57pts

A little less of a generalist than the fire-rain, but can still fulfil similar roles and can quite effectively drop enemy tanks.

*Fierier-knife:*
-Missile pod
-Plasma rifle
-Flamer
=57pts

Essentially the old fireknife with a nasty little surprise. These guys will make enemy assault units sad-face when they charge any nearby friendlies.

*Face-melta:*
-TL fusion blaster
-Plasma rifle
OR
-Fusion blaster
-TL plasma rifle
=57pts

Tank/teq/meq-hunters that will make spess mahreens cry.

What other combinations are you heretics coming up with? Is there a clear configuration winner?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Can they still take Shield generators?

I've been thinking of a farsight bodyguard of fusion, flamers and shields, deep strike near valuable fire support units and melt them. Its probably not as good for elite generalist teams, who should likely stick to fireknife/rain though 

May be biased as wanted try try this since start of 6th


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont even like tau but damn some of these sound like fun. Good to see people feeling positive about the new tau release. That riptide is a fine looking kit.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> I dont even like tau but damn some of these sound like fun. Good to see people feeling positive about the new tau release. That riptide is a fine looking kit.


It's quite an awesome book, that has lived up to it's hype (*grumble* CSMs *grumble*). Pretty much everything is cheaper than the last 'dex, and a lot of the weapons have undergone changes (for the better).

Tau are looking nasty this edition (in a passive commie way).


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

BTW we desperately need new Tau Tactica Articles here. Every word there smells of lol, fail and old paper now. Remember that


Ragewind said:


> Simple enough, previous codex rules dont apply now


regardless of how much Kroot want their S4 back.....


Being stuck deep in the HordeMachine swamp atm I feel like I play too little to give really solid advice, but I hope that others can get the ball rolling here


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

MaidenManiac said:


> regardless of how much Kroot want their S4 back.....


Pretty sure the new Kroot loadout is 20 with sniper rounds.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Most list configs can be boiled down to..
"Can we take double plasma on everything...we can?..Done!"

Same price as everything else and that is a lot of AP 2, throw in a Sensor suite and the enemy doesn't even get cover.

I'd leave the tank busting to other things like Broadsides and Riptides, let the Crisis Suits tear up everything else.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Ragewind said:


> Most list configs can be boiled down to..
> "Can we take double plasma on everything...we can?..Done!"
> 
> Same price as everything else and that is a lot of AP 2, throw in a Sensor suite and the enemy doesn't even get cover.
> ...


When I started the thread I was assuming the old 'dex rule on no double-ups on weapons; double plasma is going to make MEqs/TEqs cry.

I'm not entirely sold on the sensor suite though, I'd prefer to just pay the 2 marker-hit cost and still be able to move. Broadsides would benefit from it though; "No jink for you mr plane!"

I think I'll still be using my suits as the 'generalists' of my force; fast, agile, lots of medium strength weapons, great range, and relatively cheap. I feel they should be able to lend shooting support to my force, where I need it most.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm not entirely sold on the sensor suite though, I'd prefer to just pay the 2 marker-hit cost and still be able to move. Broadsides would benefit from it though; "No jink for you mr plane!"


That is assuming that you have unlimited Markerlights and that your opponent ignores them all game long.
Reality is that anyone that even remotely knows how to play will remove your markerlights of the table ASAP. A list with the Sensor Suite will now still have 1 reliable shooting unit that ignores cover where a list without wont.


Its going to be interesting to see how the "double up on 1 gun" thing pans out. Plasma is an obvious hook, even more so when they actually went down in price, but there are more options for sure.
2 Missile pod + something like early warning override/counter defence system looks tempting.
Whoha, or 2 Fusion Blasters + EWO/CDS. 18 inch Fusions looks tasty!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> That is assuming that you have unlimited Markerlights and that your opponent ignores them all game long.
> Reality is that anyone that even remotely knows how to play will remove your markerlights of the table ASAP. A list with the Sensor Suite will now still have 1 reliable shooting unit that ignores cover where a list without wont.


You're absolutely right, let me rephrase: I'm not sold on using the sensor suite with crisis suits; it seems to defeat the purpose of crisis suits (mobile firepower) plus without being able to move I doubt you'll be able to make it into rapid fire range. Broadsides seem a better fit for the suite as I let's them bypass an important save for tanks/flyers/MC, plus you can also give the the pure tide chip then.



MaidenManiac said:


> Its going to be interesting to see how the "double up on 1 gun" thing pans out. Plasma is an obvious hook, even more so when they actually went down in price, but there are more options for sure.
> 2 Missile pod + something like early warning override/counter defence system looks tempting.
> Whoha, or 2 Fusion Blasters + EWO/CDS. 18 inch Fusions looks tasty!


I'm fairly certain GWs logic was:
Single gun = full price.
2 of the same gun counting as TL = discount price.
More than 2 of the same gun = no cost hence you cannot take them.

I was under the impression interceptors could only fire 1 weapon at a target.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Any model with the intercepter rule can fire whatever they want, just can shoot those weapons next turn.

If its just the gun, obviously you can only fire that gun ( think quad gun)


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I was under the impression interceptors could only fire 1 weapon at a target.


Depends, the Interceptor rule is written from the perspective of the weapon rather than the firer. I'd assume if it is the firer you can fire as many weapons as you normally can in a shooting phase.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wait so, suits can buy 2 of the same weapon? I.E, 2 Plasma rifles on a commander?

My codex arrives tomorrow and I'm all jittery.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Wait so, suits can buy 2 of the same weapon? I.E, 2 Plasma rifles on a commander?
> 
> My codex arrives tomorrow and I'm all jittery.


RAW yea. Guns have 2 prices where the first one is single gun and the other twinlinked (which always cost straight 5 pts more). There are no limitations to what you can buy, other then that normal suits only can have a total of guns+systems = max 3.
The Commander can have 4 systems so you could double up on TLguns or look like a clown with 4 different guns and so on.
This will stop you from getting systems though, and there are SWEET such in the book. Interceptor/Skyfire/Overwatch on BS2 and the list goes on....


All suits come with Multitrackers (and BSF) nowdays, so thats one mandatory system hell out of the way at least:wink:


----------



## pattywhacker (Mar 10, 2011)

What are peoples thoughts on a Crisis Commander with TL Fusion Blaster, Plasma Rifle and Advanced Targeting System. Deep strike it near the enemy Warlord and attempt to snipe them out of the unit with 5+ precision shots.

Obviously your going to be on the frontline and at risk, so add in Iridium Armour, two Bodyguards with TL Fusion Blaster and Advanced Targeting System each, and then take six shield drones to circle the unit.

Also an option to add Puretide Engram Neurochip so they can take out vehicles after they've dropped the enemy Warlord.

The other option was drop the TL Fusion down to a single Fusion and take a Counterfire Defence System. Means his Overwatch shots are always going to be precision, might be able to take the dangerous model out before it can charge you.

Cheers for any feedback.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> RAW yea. Guns have 2 prices where the first one is single gun and the other twinlinked (which always cost straight 5 pts more). There are no limitations to what you can buy, other then that normal suits only can have a total of guns+systems = max 3.
> The Commander can have 4 systems so you could double up on TLguns or look like a clown with 4 different guns and so on.
> This will stop you from getting systems though, and there are SWEET such in the book. Interceptor/Skyfire/Overwatch on BS2 and the list goes on....
> 
> ...


Hell, RAW-wise you can even take three of the same weapon. Which is why I expect it to change in FAQs. Three burst cannons per suit anyone?

A commander with 3 burst cannons or 2 burst cannons plus a CIB with drone controller and 2 gun drones joins a 12-man gun drone squadron as close protection for a full Pathfinder squad, for instance. The drones then get BS5 as well. Then put Darkstrider in the Pathfinder squad, and your opponent will have to pour 1000 points or massive ordnance to ever get rid of those markerlights.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Go for Paired Plasma instead, and hope you roll the Precision shot Trait; that way you're of more use against TEQ's. Iridium Armour is not worth it in a unit, very expensive when you're already doing paired Plasma/Fusion.

You can't get Precision shots on an overwatch IIRC.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't wait to get my hands on the codex and mess around with the new combinations


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Insanity said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on the codex and mess around with the new combinations


The best thing is that pretty much everything is cheaper and better. There's also several good choices per slot.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hell, RAW-wise you can even take three of the same weapon. Which is why I expect it to change in FAQs. Three burst cannons per suit anyone?....


That 3d of the same gun is a waste since you can not shoot it ever. Id be less then scared of an opponent that decided to waste 15 pts/suit for that. We were also always able to take 3 guns on a suit, thats not new for this book, see the old FB, MP, PR commanders for example. 
The only difference is that you can double up on 1 gun and thus getting double firepower of one weapon. Im not sure if this will get changed or not tbh, its GW after all, and Tau are sorely depending on shooting.
Its probably a mess to balance in its own way. Tau units are expensive (almost double price/model) compared to guards( the other gunline) and fear even them in CC, so they must be better shooters in the first place in order to be a good army 


I agree that the CIB looks solid enough on a BC suit to warrant 1 slot imo, +2S+1AP-1ROF should be a good trade of indeed. Its nice to see the CIB being more worth it and less of a lottery piece. Rending is good, dont get me wrong, but its very random. 3 Solid shots is a lot more predictable




> A commander with 3 burst cannons or 2 burst cannons plus a CIB with drone controller and 2 gun drones joins a 12-man gun drone squadron as close protection for a full Pathfinder squad, for instance. The drones then get BS5 as well. Then put Darkstrider in the Pathfinder squad, and your opponent will have to pour 1000 points or massive ordnance to ever get rid of those markerlights.


I would get a unit of 5 Pirahnas for that instead. For 60 more points you get 5 Pirahnas and lose 2 Drones, seems legit in my book...




pattywhacker said:


> What are peoples thoughts on a Crisis Commander with TL Fusion Blaster, Plasma Rifle and Advanced Targeting System. Deep strike it near the enemy Warlord and attempt to snipe them out of the unit with 5+ precision shots.
> 
> Obviously your going to be on the frontline and at risk, so add in Iridium Armour, two Bodyguards with TL Fusion Blaster and Advanced Targeting System each, and then take six shield drones to circle the unit.
> 
> Also an option to add Puretide Engram Neurochip so they can take out vehicles after they've dropped the enemy Warlord...


So you waste 300+ pts to kill the enemy warlord? That sounds like a poor trade imo.
Tau lacks sacrificial troops like that, and even more so if the "sacrificial troop" is one of your HQs. Add the fact that this idea is 100% based on chance and nothing else, Id be happy happy joy joy to play against someone that plays like that. You do realise that you need a decent DS scatter, then roll 5 on 1 dice* and/or 1+6 on 2, then not roll a 1 on to wound and the enemy need to fail cover/IV save for this to work?
*The bodyguards are not characters and thus not getting good presicion shots from the ATS, which is damned weird since they are 'Vre ranks all of them and can take Signature items and so on.
BTW that unit folds to a tactical squad in CC, just saying....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Everyone's favourite on a Riptide will obviously be the Skyfire/Interceptor combo with an Accelerator for sheer utility; Horde, Mech, TEQ, Deep Strikers and Flyer heavy armies will not find it fun. 

I'll have to check the powers table to see if allying Eldar Farseer with a Riptide to continually Nova without risk (reroll 1 and 2) is worth it.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Everyone's favourite on a Riptide will obviously be the Skyfire/Interceptor combo with an Accelerator for sheer utility; Horde, Mech, TEQ, Deep Strikers and Flyer heavy armies will not find it fun.
> 
> I'll have to check the powers table to see if allying Eldar Farseer with a Riptide to continually Nova without risk (reroll 1 and 2) is worth it.


You would get FNP on it, just no saves. Prob why the stim injector costs so much for the Riptide.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Vaz said:


> I'll have to check the powers table to see if allying Eldar Farseer with a Riptide to continually Nova without risk (reroll 1 and 2) is worth it.


Guide/Fortune wouldn't work as Eldar Powers are only good against units in the Eldar codex, not to mention that Independent Characters couldn't join a Riptide unit anyway since it is a max unit size of one.

If there is a Rulebook Psychic power that allows rerolls then maybe.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

The Sturk said:


> Guide/Fortune wouldn't work as Eldar Powers are only good against units in the Eldar codex, not to mention that Independent Characters couldn't join a Riptide unit anyway since it is a max unit size of one.
> 
> If there is a Rulebook Psychic power that allows rerolls then maybe.


No current power will help with that roll

Also the Riptide forms a unit with its drones, enabling a IC to join up with it.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Beginning to think that Vectored engines would be a good idea on a Commander running solo? Hit&Run seems to be a blessing.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Beginning to think that Vectored engines would be a good idea on a Commander running solo? Hit&Run seems to be a blessing.


He's I3 so you probably want To include a drone to bump you up to I4.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry, I meant with Drones. When I say solo, I mean without bodyguard.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Sorry, I meant with Drones. When I say solo, I mean without bodyguard.


Yea I ran into that problem the other night with that I3, a drone is a very smart recommendation for Hit and Run.

Also as a aside I had a game as well with dual Riptides, and I took 3 wounds from failed reactor rolls each. I'm also toying with the idea of giving it FnP now...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

An expensive upgrade for FnP, however.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Orochi said:


> An expensive upgrade for FnP, however.


So is putting 3+ Wound on your own model that costs 200+


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Interceptor & FnP seem like the best way to run a riptide (at least IMO). FnP makes you tougher against all wounds (no one likes a T6, 5W, 2+/5++ FnP monsterous creature) and gives you protection from the nova reactor, and being able to drop a pie-plate on any pesky DSers is very handy. Skyfire is also an option, but there's plenty of other things in the codex with it.


----------

